# Fantasy 9th Edition Rumours updated 12-4-14



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

9th edition has been part of the Fantasy talk for some time, and now word is out that Fantasy's new edition will return with flying options. Now this makes sense as both Fantasy and 40k tend to feed each other, and as such, I would expect 9th to also include a heavy dose of allies rules as well.


Please remember that these are rumors

via Bigred over on the Bols Lounge
Skaven Take to the Air
From the birds in the trees...

Skaven are being worked on and penciled in for 2014.
In particular flying options are being put through their paces.
Editor's note: This goes in line with the 9th rumors we have been hearing of flyers (with lots of new dedicated rules - see 40K 6th) returning to WFB after many editions of absence.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow fantasy apoc and beardy filiers won't be buying this version then either :/


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nah, it's bullshit. BolS are so far behind the bellcurve for rumours it's not funny, and the only "rumour" is that the 8th edition game is coming to a close compared to the "4 year rule" people seem to have up.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Flying Skaven? I doubt it as its completely against their nature and all given fluff for them ever.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

i'm hearing fantasy allies will turn up by an expansion and not in the next rulebook, 
I expect the new rule book in 2015 but that's because it ties in with some things I do know and not because I know anything about the book itself.

I would expect skaven to have anti-air weapons but not sure about flying skaven, 2014 is likely to be correct though for skaven


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Flying Skaven? I doubt it as its completely against their nature and all given fluff for them ever.


I sincerely doubt GW cares about that when the smallest border skirmish has a L4 Wizard, Steam Tank, and an order of Demigryph Knights.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I sincerely doubt GW cares about that when the smallest border skirmish has a L4 Wizard, Steam Tank, and an order of Demigryph Knights.


indeed, all hail the power of the retcon hammer!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

It would not be beyond possibility that the "flying" skaven are skaven using the flying rules for tunnelling units - ultimately of the unit goes up or down it's pretty immaterial just that the unit cannot be targeted while doing it.

It would of course also mean that GW could stealth test the rules by initially makign tunnelling skaven before they re-introduce flying high in the next ed.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I wouldnt mind the flying high rules coming back. As long as they bring back the magic spell that destroys all units flying high as well. 

That always upset my bloodthirster.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Man, if true allies come to WHFB, and I can legitimately ally Dark Elves with Skaven without heavy drawbacks, then I would be far too tempted to not buy into WHFB. So far, only one edition tempted me to buy in, which was whichever edition where they last redid Dwarfs. However, all my dwarfs got stolen, so I only ever got to play one battle.

Let me ally Dark Elves and Skaven, GW! (Almost) everything will be forgiven!


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

and the dark elves will ally themselves with the warriors of chaos and destroy the vortex, and the chaos gods will kill sigmar... and demons and stuff....

If you couldn't already tell, I'm just making all this shit up as I type.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Flying rules need some work anyways, so I'd be welcome for it, though to me it seems like just yesterday 8th came out. XD It always bothered me that these winged creatures would just be hovering over the ground like idiots. If I had a dragon, I'd sweep my enemies and not just sit there on the ground and try to stomp them to death.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

We're maybe a third of the way through 8th Edition's run... It came out Summer 2011. Talking about a 9th edition release right now is like talking about a 7th edition 40k release right now... it's not likely even in development yet, and won't be for at least another year and a half.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

via Tim on Faeit 212
-Warhammer Fantasy 9th Edition & new Starterset next Year
-Starterset becomes "Expansion set" & Mailorder Only special Edition
-Orks & Goblins first 9th editon Armybook

Starter Set of the 9th Edition Warhammer with following content
-simplified Starter Rulebook

-"Armies of Warhammer", simplified Armylists for all
-Orks and Goblins Army
--Ork Warboss
--New Goblinwarriors
--Ork Warriors

-Empire Army
--Captain of the Empire
--New Spearmen (new Design)
--New Musketeers (new Design)
--New Knights (new Design)

The Set becomes an Expansion with Magic as subject
-Small Booklet with Magic Rules
-Additional Models for Mages and two Regiments


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> via Tim on Faeit 212
> -Warhammer Fantasy 9th Edition & new Starterset next Year


or 2015..................


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> or 2015..................


could be bindi but i think that 9th Edition will come out in early 2015 or late 2014 as we still have 5 army books to do which will take to sep or oct of next year.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Some news for fantasy 9th edition :good:



> via Father Gabe on Faeit 212
> 
> Just got some news from several sources concerning the strong possibility of 9th edition Warhammer Fantasy.
> 
> ...


Preorders might be on my birthday


----------



## firstcape (Aug 29, 2014)

After seeing some of the models (Nagash and the Lord updates) I was quite excited for my Vampire Counts seeing a big boost with a lot more attention devoted to the undead. But the more I read the rumours (allies) and a rumour saying; undead are becoming much like demons, where everyone can summon them, sounds a bit painful. The entire point of a VC army is tarpitting and then hammering with strong vamp lord/spec unit. But now suddenly everyone can get masses of zombies and tarpit as well? Suddenly VC become even more difficult to play... Maybe it's just me being stupidly cynical at the moment.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bretonnians can't come soon enough I'm really considering doing a pirate themed undead force but there's already several undead players in my local store and I'd rather play something no one else does.


----------

